# Has anyone lost their mac pro membership?



## sofver (Mar 30, 2007)

I  was wondering if anyone has ever lost mac pro membership for any reason. Got it taken away?

I just got my pro card and want to make sure I won't loose it.


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

Re: MAC FAQ: PPID/MAC PRO Card 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Wontpayretail23  
Your pro card can be cut off as fast as it's activated trust me. I HAD a pro card and I was selling in the clearance bin here and some one called MAC on me and reported me. I tried to order during one of the new collections and I had to call because I couldn't log into MAC PRO online. When I called they said I was deactivated. I called Barbara who is the head of the MAC PRO memberships (1-877-553-5536) and she said someone called from Specktra and they knew all about me. Also she questioned the heck out of me about ebay too. She also told me I'd never be elgible for a MAC PRO membership ever again. Nice, huh? Moral of the story? Don't tell you have a pro card, not even here. Don't share, don't re-sell (even if it's discontinued, etc...thats against MAC rules) don't risk your discount. 

I'm sorry to hear that, but by applying for the card you must agree not to resell and make profit. Quite frankly, to hear you tell your story makes me mad, because a company is generous enough to support make-up artists and then get backstabed by selfish acts. In reality profitdriven behaviour like this makes it for make-up artists /or people with a real need harder to get approved. Besides that Mac has such a generous return policy , that there shouldn't be a need for selling items. I'm personally feel that this is betrayal and if one can't value the contract they signed, they might not be worth to be part of the community. Sorry i don't mean to sound harsh...


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

Yeah. Basically, plain and simple: follow the rules. As I said in that same thread, they know what you're buying and how often you're doing it. It's bound to catch up with you.


----------



## sofver (May 3, 2007)

Well, since I do not sell MAC products anywhere this really doesnt apply to me. I was really wondering about if u somehow went over the limit if they just cancel your card automatically or how that worked..


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofver* 

 
_Well, since I do not sell MAC products anywhere this really doesnt apply to me. I was really wondering about if u somehow went over the limit if they just cancel your card automatically or how that worked.._

 
You can't exceed the limit as every item is scanned before purchase , so no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And thank you for being a person with moral values!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

^Exactly. And, honestly, you would have to be the hardest working MUA in the business or seriously overusing product to exceed the limits.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 7, 2007)

WOW.. someone from here actually called MAC Pro and told??


----------



## lipshock (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_WOW.. someone from here actually called MAC Pro and told??_

 ​I've read many stories like this on the M.A.C LJ community. Moreso when people resell merchandise purchased from CCOs.  And at jacked up prices for way more than what they paid.  So obnoxious.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 13, 2007)

i COULDN'T AGREE MORE, IF I HAD THIS PRIVILEDGE I WOULD HOLD ON TO IT DEARLY!!!!


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 15, 2007)

Re-selling just shows you are out for the ever present $, and thats not what M·A·C Pro is about.  Its to help professionals out, and I can't believe anyone would be dumb enough:
 1. not to see that in the rules
 2. think that would be ok with the company to make a profit off of them with no consequences.

I know thats not your worry, I just can't believe some ppl some times.  And the fact she rants about it on here just makes it even funnier.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 1, 2008)

Out of curiosity, are you allowed to SWAP items if you have a MAC pro card?


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*^NO!*


Pro discounts are strictly for the make-up artist to use for make-up work purposes. Not to swap, sell, gifts etc


----------

